# La "d" sin sonido en el final.



## Odinilson

Esa vá especialmente a los nativos: como tu/vos hablas/hablás las palabras "Usted", "Sed" ?

Pregunto eso porque ya he leído un subtitulo usando "Usté" para representar la habla de una persona.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fala-se exatamente assim: usté; oportunidá; sé; e por aí vai.


----------



## dexterciyo

Se pronuncia tal como se escribe, con la _d_ inclusive. Otra cosa es que, en una pronunciación más relajada, propia del lenguaje coloquial, se omita o se suavice la articulación de la consonante.


----------



## Istriano

Leiam aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=194751


----------



## joaosilva

Casi totalmente de acuerdo con Dexter. La "suavización" de la pronunciación está muy extendida, mucho más allá del lenguaje coloquial. Esta d al final de las palabras termina por quedarse en un amago de pronunciarla: la posición de la boca queda en la posición corresponiente a la consonante: boca entreabierta  y la punta de la lengua tocando los incisivos superiores; pero es muy poquito (o ninguno) el aire que sale, no siendo muchas veces audible el sonido.

De todas formas a la d se le quiere muy poco en España... Nos la comemos (sobretodo en el sur) en muchas palabras terminadas en ado, ido y edo, ada, ida y eda.

Y aquí en Madrid, que somos muy castizos, la d la pronunciamos z, Madriz...


----------



## zema

Por aquí también varía, en general va de suave a prácticamente inaudible. Pero es interesante lo que dice João, aun cuando es inaudible, creo que la lengua tiende a asumir la posición como para pronunciarla.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Está muy suavizada esa "d" y a veces no es pronunciada.

Yo por ejemplo a veces la pronuncio y otras no, "sed" si la pronuncio por ejemplo, digo "tengo sed" y no "tengo sé"*


----------



## Outsider

O "d" final pode-se pronunciar ou não, dependendo do dialecto de quem fala. Mesmo quando se pronuncia, costuma ter um som muito suave que pode passar despercebido.


----------



## wmm

Yo he aprendido que el "d" en el final se pronuncia como el "th" en ingles.


----------



## Istriano

usted [us'teð]
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/usted

reloj [re'lox] 
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/reloj

Acho que sempre ouvi *usté *y *reló*.


----------



## wmm

Este fonema "ð" es lo mismo de el "th" en ingles, como en la palabra "mother".


----------



## joaosilva

El fonema  de "th" es "ð" en mother porque va en mitad de la palabra, y corresponde al sonido que tiene la d en español, pero es "θ" en las palabras que terminan en "th", como en tooth /tuːθ/. De hecho en mother es perceptible el sonido porque la palabra no acaba en "ð"
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=tooth

Eso no tiene nada que ver en que el fonema "ð" tienda a no pronunciarse, o hacerlo de forma atenuada, en las palabras en español que terminan en d. 

El "defecto" de pronuciación de la d final de los madrileños a la que yo hacia referencia, cambia Madri"ð" por Madri"θ" (No tengo ni idea de como será Madri en la transliteración fonética...)


----------



## wmm

El mismo fonema:

mother /ˈmʌðə/﻿ 

El "th" en ingles puede tener dos fonemas. Me refiero a el fonema ð, que es lo mismo de el "d" en el final de usted.


----------



## wmm

mother /ˈmʌðə/﻿ 

usted [us'teð]


----------



## Odinilson

joaosilva said:


> Casi totalmente de acuerdo con Dexter. La "suavización" de la pronunciación está muy extendida, mucho más allá del lenguaje coloquial. Esta d al final de las palabras termina por quedarse en un amago de pronunciarla: la posición de la boca queda en la posición corresponiente a la consonante: boca entreabierta  y la punta de la lengua tocando los incisivos superiores; pero es muy poquito (o ninguno) el aire que sale, no siendo muchas veces audible el sonido.
> 
> De todas formas a la d se le quiere muy poco en España... Nos la comemos (sobretodo en el sur) en muchas palabras terminadas en ado, ido y edo, ada, ida y eda.
> 
> Y aquí en Madrid, que somos muy castizos, la d la pronunciamos z, Madriz...



De los madrileños se escucha bien mismo: Madriz (con la lengua por los dientes). Aunque no lo tenga nada que ver con el sonido de la "d"... Por lo menos hay sonido (auditible) jeje



Ignacio_arg said:


> *Está muy suavizada esa "d" y a veces no es pronunciada.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo a veces la pronuncio y otras no, "sed" si la pronuncio por ejemplo, digo "tengo sed" y no "tengo sé"*



Caramba ! Eso es complejo jeje Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

_Acho que esse tópico ficou legal _


----------



## Istriano

Acho que a maioria fala _Madri_, a pronúncia que deu origem a nossa grafia tupiniquim.


----------



## Csalrais

En España varía bastante de unas zonas a otras. De otro hilo recuerdo que la pronunciación con _z_ no se limita a Madrid y zonas cercanas sino que aparece también en zonas vascófonas. En el sur nos quedamos en el amago, aunque como bien dice joaosilva se coloca la boca en la posición para pronunciarla y supongo que por eso queda la ilusión de que lo estás haciendo como imaginas. Luego está el caso de los catalanoparlantes: creo que en ese mismo hilo se decía que la pronunciaban como t y en wikipedia dicen lo mismo.



> Con frecuencia la _-d_ final castellana se articula como sorda [t]:  _autorida[t]_, _verda[t]_, _amista[t]_, _Madri[t]_.


Supongo que por parecido de los dos sonidos habrá algunos que si pronuncien la d por completo.

Y en un mapa de isoglosas que vi hace tiempo aparecía que en buena parte de Castilla y León si se pronuncia la -d.


----------

